

“Meritocracy” and the Tyranny of Structurelessness - theo
http://whilefalse.blogspot.com/2014/10/meritocracy-and-tyranny-of.html

======
JoeAltmaier
Ok 'structurelessness' is another word for chaotic (or worse, secret
structure). But there are many alternatives to simply 'layering' where you
progress from one title to another, always 'upward' whatever that means.

Having roles, being structured, doesn't mean layering and promotion. It means
clearly defined jobs and roles that encompass sets of jobs. You can still be
'unstructured' if that means no simple hierarchy. Instead folks can all be
responsible for their tasks, empowering folks to do the right thing without a
'boss' to enforce it.

